# Emo



## mirx

Do they exist in your country?
What is the reaction of society towards them and what are the foundations for those reactions?

The reason why I am opening this thread, is precisely due to my lack of knowledge regarding this _urban tribe_ as they are called in México by the media. So feel free to abound on what an emo is in your country and how they are seen.

I had seen them in México from a few years ago, but it wasn't until last years and the beginning of this when a major breakout occurred. In response, thousands of _cybernauts _met through social networks and video-sharing websites and agreed to meet in a place and beat up the so-called emos. Unfortunately the plan worked out and a few emo-looking people got the hell beaten out of them.

What intrigues me is, *why this group in particular? *We had punks, darks, darkettos, goths, and a few other and never did this outrage by society happen before. I am not saying goths and the others weren't looked weirdly, or perhpas even discriminated sometimes, but it never got as far as mass-internet-meeting with the sole purpose of lynching -and _actually succeding_-a rather defendless group.


Thanks.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Mirx.

Emo do exist in Russia, and they're easily recognized by their black and pink outfits. 

I can't say what the society thinks of them in general, but among my friends emo are much laughed at. Not because of that silly black and pink outfit, but because of the typical emo mindset. I don't know what emo are like in other countries (it'd be interesting to know, though) but a typical emo in Russia is very pessimistic and sad and sheds floods of tears at the slightest pretext (and sometimes at no pretext at all). 

I even heard once that boys prefer to say they're emo just because they want to justify their behaving like girls.


----------



## sokol

I never even knew that Emo exist, I only discovered right now with this thread.
And there even are Emo in neighbouring Germany as German Wiki claims, but if they exist in Austria or even Vienna then they would have to be a very small and insignificant group; but then of course I don't hang around with the youth of this town ('youth' as in 'below 25').
At least Austrian Emo groups, if there are any, are small enough that (yet) no prejudices against them have developped.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

No conocía a este tipo de grupo, sino hasta que un amigo me envió una información sobre los “EMMO/EMO”, pero como en este estilo han salido otros grupos anteriores, creo que es un poco de varias mezclas:

Tienen una filosofía de vida: “Soy incomprendido, la vida es un tormento, dios no existe, solo existe el sufrir, por qué tuve que nacer, entre otros.”

Su personalidad tiene que ver con su exterior: Extremadamente delgados y deben serlo a cualquier precio por el contrario serán rechazados en su grupo y serán llamados _“casposo”_ o _“lámpara” _*(no entiendo que significa eso)*. Debes ser alto, sino usar plataformas para verse alto. El cabello cubre su cara.

Son antisociales y no les gusta ser vistos. Su existencia debe ser sombría y triste, viven en constante depresión, según ellos el mundo es miserable y denigrante. No creen en religiones ni Dioses, sus símbolos son: Calaveras, corazones rotos y estrellas rosadas.

Su pareja debe ser “EMO” y deberá compartir su dolor en todo momento, se cortan la piel con cuchillas. Tiene sentimientos de odio y rechazo por todo lo que le rodea.

Las chicas pierden su feminidad, tiene pocas expectativas de vida y no tienen sueños ni anhelos en la vida al estar permanentemente deprimidos, su imagen esta inspirada en “Adolfo Hitler”.

Ofrecen un aire pesimista, lánguido y miran a través de su flequillo con desgano y sin mirarte a la cara, llevan la idea de suicidarse.

Utilizan expresiones como: Vacío, afligido… su cultura se fundamenta en el bisexualismo, promueven la anorexia, consumen alcohol y alucinógenos. Para ser atractivo debes ser pálido y ojeroso, se obsesionan con sus relaciones sentimentales, piensan que amar es sufrir.

Esta información me fue enviada por un amigo, alertando a varias personas, para que observarán de tener hijos, si poseían estas características y tuvieran pendientes por que la mayoría se suicidan.

Saludos.-


----------



## chics

Hola, yo ayer vi precisamente un reportaje en Francia sobre ellos... ¡Bah! me parecen adolescentes vestidos de adolescente (mis amigos iban vestidos iguales hace quince años, y antes había habido los siniestros, los punks... y mucho antes los románticos, por ejemplo) corriente, rama "gótico".

En mi época la programación infantil la presentaba Alaska y las niñas se enamoraron primero de David Bowie y de Eduardo Manostijeras después. Algunas amigas mías llevan todavía algunas piezas de ropa de ese estilo para pasear a los bebés (todo no, la muñequera rosa de peluche la dejan en el dormitorio) o se visten de negro completamente o compran a sus ñiñas las libretas de _Emilie the Strange_.

En París veo a algunos chicos así y me parecen más divertidos que los tektonik y que los que va rollo hip hop (esos sí que ponen mala cara para parecer más guays) ¿por qué no?

En el reportaje los pintaban como lo peor, como provocadores y sectarios, por que pillaron a una niña que casulmente iba vestida así en un parque haciéndole un piercing a otra, que así no tenía que pedir los 50€ del coste a su madre, y por que parece que envían gravaciones dándose besos a internet. Eso se habría hecho antes (¿os acordais de los 60?) si hubiera sido tecnológicamente posible.

La adolescencia es una época difícil para algunos, y si pueden encontrar una manera de expresarse y de encontrar gente que sienta lo mismo que ellos y poder compartir... seguramente se evitan más suicidios de los que se crean.

De todos modos, yo no he visto o conozco lo suficiente a alguno como para percibir que la cosa vaya realmente más allá de la estética. Tampoco veo que los adolescentes de los demás grupos no se inicien en la sexualidad, en el alcohol, en otras drogas, que no quieran provocar y salirse de los esquemas creados por otros o que, l contrario, se entan extraños y mal, y tal vez tengan problemas de depresión, de fatalismo, se sientan perdidos, no se sientan a gusto con su cuerpo, etc.

Y mujeres de todas las edades que aspiran a ser las anoréxicas pálidas, lánguidas y andróginas que les ponen como modelos en las revistas.



> We had punks, darks, darkettos, goths, and a few other and never did this outrage by society happen before. I am not saying goths and the others weren't looked weirdly, or perhpas even discriminated sometimes, but it never got as far as mass-internet-meeting with the sole purpose of lynching -and _actually succeding_-a rather defendless group.


¿Porque no existía internet ni los móviles?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno he de decir que una cosa es la teoría y otra la relaidad, en teoría los emos es todo loq ue ha descrito BB, pero creo la relaidad es un poco diferente, si bien es cierto, creo la vestimenta es totalmente fidedigna a loq ue BB ha dicho y el look también peor la forma de pensar creo, no es en su totalidad Sombría y sin vida.

Yo tenog una maiga que poco a poco se fue vistiendo algo EMO, pero sólo porque le gusta como se ve, no es no flaca ni poco femenina, sólo le gusta como se ve le negro y el rosa juntos, y sus medias de Nany de los muppets babies, pero Sólo eso UNA MODA, No dudo que haya chicos que son suicidad, pero Muchos adolescentes piensan así, lamentablemente, y no son EMOS.
Para mí es má suna moda, noes de mia grado (se ven sucios y muy androginos, más los hombres) pero no creo que todos lleven los "estatutos" de ser EMO al pie de la letra. 

Y acerca d equ los agredan, Estoy totlamente desacuerdo, cada quien e slibre d epensar y vesti como quiera, minetras esto no afecte a tus derechos,y creo que ellos ean a´si, no te afecta en nada, como para ir a golpearlos NO


----------



## ernest_

mirx said:


> What intrigues me is, *why this group in particular? *We had punks, darks, darkettos, goths, and a few other and never did this outrage by society happen before. I am not saying goths and the others weren't looked weirdly, or perhpas even discriminated sometimes, but it never got as far as mass-internet-meeting with the sole purpose of lynching -and _actually succeding_-a rather defendless group.
> .



I don't know in Mexico, but in Europe violence between youth "gangs" has been going on for decades. There were mods and rockers in the sixties, then skinheads, then football hooligans and "casuals", to name a few. These so-called "casuals", they wear extremely expensive clothes and are known to be very keen on fighting for the sake of fighting. Their whole lifestyle revolves around arranging fights with rival gangs, in fact. But casuals are more common in other countries, like the UK, the Netherlands, Poland, and Scandinavian countries. In Spain juvenile violence tends to be more motivated by politics, especially between leftists and neo-Nazis, though some degree of purely gratuitous violence may be normal too.


----------



## mirx

Muchas gracias BB, creo que lo que has expuesto cubre en términos generales la idea que más o menos tenemos de los emos, a menos es así como se perciben en México.



chics said:


> ¡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah! me parecen adolescentes vestidos de adolescente
> 
> 
> 
> Así me lo parecen también. Y eso lo que me hace suponer que quizá no sé demasiado bien de ellos, que quizá si sean lo peor. ¿De qué otra manera explicar tanto odio por parte de los medios y de la sociedad en general?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el reportaje los pintaban como lo peor, como provocadores y sectarios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,
> Más de lo mismo, de hecho abrí este hilo porque la página de noticias de mi correo electrónico tenía el titular "_Cómo saber si su hijo es emo y cómo combatirlo"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Porque no existía internet ni los móviles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Por supuesto que la tecnología influye bastante, pero también pudo haberse usado para atacar otras tribus urbanas, esto no ha pasado.
> 
> For those of you who do not speak Spanish I'll try to summarize what BB posted and what appears to me more like a description of bird species than a human being.
> 
> "_They (the emo) are antisocial, don't want to be seen and have a very depressing mindset. Their philosophy is "nobody understands me, I hate life, God doens't exist, only suffering exists, why was I born_""
> 
> "Physically they are thin and preferably tall, pale and languid, hair covering their face"
> 
> _Girls lose their feminity and boys seem to acquire it (or lose their masculinity), they hate everything that's around them, they are very prone to consume alcohol and drugs, bisexualism is promoted in this group._
> 
> 
> And finally Ernest, gang fighting is a complete different thing, nor the emos themselves nor the beaters are part of gangs or involved in this kind of violent activities (normally). I am talking about the most normal people you could meet, your cousin, your teacher, your rival at soccer. So, this is exactly the worrying part, why people who would have otherwise never acted violently now are injuring others.
> 
> This is part of a conversation I was in a couple of days ago:
> 
> _"Mira eso pijos mariquetas, ¿qué, les pegamos?_
> _¿Jaja, por qué?"_
> _Porque son impostores, mezclan lo goth con lo dark luciendo lo que su papí les compró. 'Odio el mundo, ñañaña, odio el viento, ñañaña, te odio a ti'" jajajaja._
Click to expand...


----------



## alexacohen

No los hay por mi zona de España. 

Lo que está de moda entre los adolescentes es el estilo gótico, siguiendo (cómo no) a un grupo musical adolescente. Tokio Hotel, se llaman.

Tampoco hay peleas de bandas juveniles ni nada que se le parezca, aunque quedan algunos "hippies" suelto por aquí con flores en el pelo y canutos de marihuana entre los labios y también alguna que otra pandilla de "grunges". 

Pero es más una moda que un estilo de vida o una filosofía. Lo peor que pueden decir de ellos es que "vaya pintas que llevan" o bien "ya se les pasará". Si en lugar de ser adolescentes disfrazados son ya talluditos disfrazados el comentario sería "éstos siguen en la adolescencia, qué barbaridad".
__________________________________________________________________________________________

They are not seen in the part of Spain where I am living.

Ther "craze" round here id the Gothic look, mostly among teenagers who try to imitate the look of a German musical group named Tokio Hotel. 

There are no street fights between rival bands and no rivalries. There are some groups who still act as if they were living in San Francisco during the sixties, with flowers in their hair and all the marijuana smoking and make love not war kind of thing. There also several groups who can be defined as "grunge".

Teenagers following a trend and no more: philosophy is not included, their only ambition is to look "cool". The worst people say about them is "teenagers, oh well, they´ll grow out of it" (sigh and roll eyes). 

Full grown people looking like teenagers will be thought of as childish (or that they have carried the marijuana smoking a little bit too far).


----------



## bb008

Hola

Quisiera aclarar que lo expuesto por mi anteriormente, es una información que me suministraron, no la inventé yo, ni es mi opinión personal, sólo era comunicar a la persona que abrió el hilo sobre la información de "Cultura EMO", y verificar así que era cierta, ya que no tenía conocimiento específico de ese tipo de grupo. 

Incluso en Venezuela, quizás hay de todo un poco, hay chicos que siguen el rock, otros el vampirismo, lo gótico y cualquier otra denominación que tengan, pero sin llegar creo hasta los momentos, a las agresiones o golpizas por ser diferentes, no tengo ninguna información exacta al respecto.

Que los padres deben estar pendientes de lo que hagan sus hijos, seguro, tal vez como dicen la mayoría, ¡ya se les pasará! solo es una moda, un estilo, una manera de ser y sentirse diferentes, eso se entiende.  

El peligro está en que los adolescente (ojo no soy psicóloga) desean buscar algo donde encajar, donde sentirse ellos, no son ni niños, ni  adultos, por lo que buscan sentirse unido a algo con que sentirse identificado, mientras sean cosas tontitas de adolescentes, brochecitos, calaveritas, peluchitos rosados y combinaciones de colores para el cabello, muy bien, pero si el peligro los acecha, como golpizas, agresiones, drogas, la muerte o el suicidio, allí es que deben estar los padres alertas, ante cualquier cambio que ocurra en su hijo. 

Como ya han dicho atacar a una persona por ser diferente, aunque sea por moda no hay nada que lo justifique.

Una expresión que se dice en Venezuela es: "la violencia es el arma de quién no tiene la razón" y la razón la pierdes aunque la tengas.

Saludos.-


----------



## Grop

mirx said:


> In response, thousands of _cybernauts _met through social networks and video-sharing websites and agreed to meet in a place and beat up the so-called emos. Unfortunately the plan worked out and a few emo-looking people got the hell beaten out of them.



Hello Mirx, do you have any links toward press articles concerning these facts? We may hardly have an opinion if we don't know about facts.

I don't know much about emos, the people (although I happen to use the word emo, as a word for classifying rock music). As far as I know this group is more defined by their look and the music they listen to.

They aren't really common in my place, and I have never heard of persecuting them or mocking them much even on French forums (especially when compared to other groups like goths or tectoniks).

I have found this emonest guide which seems honest and decent to me, as a French-language FAQ about emos.

Edit: Indeed wiki references ([23][24]) look like relevant sources. (I will read them later ^^).


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Quisiera aclarar que lo expuesto por mi anteriormente, es una información que me suministraron, no la inventé yo,
> 
> Que los padres deben estar pendientes de lo que hagan sus hijos, seguro, tal vez como dicen la mayoría, ¡ya se les pasará! solo es una moda, un estilo, una manera de ser y sentirse diferentes, eso se entiende.
> 
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Gracias BB, al menos yo sí había entendido que un amigo te había pasado esa información.

Con el resto de tu post no puedo más que estar completamente de acuerdo.



Grop said:


> Hello Mirx, do you have any links toward press articles concerning these facts? We may hardly have an opinion if we don't know about facts.
> 
> I have found this emonest guide which seems honest and decent to me, as a French-language FAQ about emos.


 
Hey there Grop, the next is an extract from wikipedia.



> In 2008, Time Magazine reported that "anti-emo" groups attacked teenagers in Mexico City, Querétaro, and Tijuana.[23][24] One of Mexico's foremost critics of emo was Kristoff, a music presenter on the popular TV channel Telehit. In a rant packed with curses, Kristoff said emo was a worthless movement that was mainly inspired by "image" rather than a genuine music form; stating "emo was fucking bullshit". However, he went on to condemn the violence against Emos on a subsequent broadcast after the riots occurred


I need to add that I haven't read that article by Time Magazine, it was actually through MSN Noticias México that I got the info a few months ago, and upon further research I came across with hundreds of articles relating the anti-emo riots in México. Then while on the States, people knew about emos and also had a general dislike for them, same in the parts of Spain I was in.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well violence against EMOS in Mexico was really a pity and I’m so ashamed about that, for example I remember the first, “meeting” to beat Emos was in Queretaro, the capital of Mexican state, but later and as a consequence of the broadcasters a lot of young decided to do the same in other parts of the country ,Unfortunately I was in two of this “demonstrations” one in Mexico city, Here on the city, on Glorieta de los insurgentes; Insurgents Circle; It is like a meeting point for Emos, and this circle is the main entrance to get Pink Zone one of the most “exciting” zones in the city where hotels, restaurants, bars and discos are; so I walk by quite often, so one day I saw how a lot of punks and darks gathered so they can beat The emos, There were a lot of patrols and police men; thanks God it wasn’t turn into a battlefield; but some EMOS (as they are really thin and weak) cannot defend against some bullyboys in the crowd and hidden for the police sight. 

In the same week I traveled to Puebla another capital of one state and when I was dinner on downtown Some Emos were doing a demonstration against the violence they suffered, but in some streets far away form the main plaza, they were attacked for other gangs who were called via YOUTUBE as Mirx has already commented.   

But I think it was like a fashion, to attack emos, because know I’ve passed a lot of times by the Glorieta and they are still there but nobody bother them,  and I haven’t heard about recent attacks on the news,.


----------



## bb008

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well violence against EMOS in Mexico was really a pity and I’m so ashamed about that, for example I remember the first, “meeting” to beat Emos was in Queretaro, the capital of Mexican state, but later and as a consequence of the broadcasters a lot of young decided to do the same in other parts of the country ,Unfortunately I was in two of this “demonstrations” one in Mexico city, Here on the city, on Glorieta de los insurgentes; Insurgents Circle; It is like a meeting point for Emos, and this circle is the main entrance to get Pink Zone one of the most “exciting” zones in the city where hotels, restaurants, bars and discos are; so I walk by quite often, so one day I saw how a lot of punks and darks gathered so they can beat The emos, There were a lot of patrols and police men; thanks God it wasn’t turn into a battlefield; but some EMOS (as they are really thin and weak) cannot defend against some bullyboys in the crowd and hidden for the police sight.
> 
> In the same week I traveled to Puebla another capital of one state and when I was dinner on downtown Some Emos were doing a demonstration against the violence they suffered, but in some streets far away form the main plaza, they were attacked for other gangs who were called via YOUTUBE as Mirx has already commented.
> 
> But I think it was like a fashion, to attack emos, because know I’ve passed a lot of times by the Glorieta and they are still there but nobody bother them, and I haven’t heard about recent attacks on the news,.


 

¿Y las autoridades que hacen al respecto, por estas agresiones?...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> ¿Y las autoridades que hacen al respecto, por estas agresiones?...


 
En su momento pues mandaron veinte mil patrullas y policías para salvaguardar la seguridad de los Emos, por ejemplo en la Glorieta antes mencionada está a dos cuadras de la comandacia principal de la policía del DF  entonces la presencia policiaca era más que en otros lados, pero por ejemplo recuerdo un día que estaba sentado esperando a un amigo en la glorieta, un chico emo con varias amigas estaba llorando y le decía a un policía que unos chavos lo habían agredido en una de las salidas de la glorieta, he de decir que tanto a mí, cómo al policía (lo adiviné por su cara) le pareció algo mariquita, pero aún así los policías están para cuidar el orden y en vez de hacerlo, no importando su opinión personal, no lo ayudo y se puede decir se burló de él, pero creo sólo si ven que puede haber algo que salga en las noticias y manche el nombre de la policía (más) pues van y cuidan sino, pues simplemente se hacen  de la vista gorda, supongo hasta que no ven un maltrato más claro y fuerte. 

Es una lástima, peor como dicen muchos, al parece no los toman mucho en cuenta porque creen es una moda y ya se les pasará.


----------



## alexacohen

Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mods_and_Rockers


Nothing new under the sun, is there?


----------



## bb008

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Es una lástima, peor como dicen muchos, al parece no los toman mucho en cuenta porque creen es una moda y ya se les pasará.


 

¿No entiendo, no le hacen caso por qué visten diferentes y es una moda atacarlos?... . ¡Si te agrede cualquier persona, independientemente de tu forma de vestir, deben hacer algo al respecto! (digo las autoridades).

En Venezuela (cosa que me da vergüenza decirlo), hay un nivel de agresión enorme en el sentido de "delincuencia desbordada" y no hay quién detenga a estos antisociales, esto se ve en todos los estratos sociales, pobres, ricos, clase media, indigentes, grupos de apoyos, de moda o cualquier índole, nadie se salva. Pero hasta donde sé, no agreden o golpean a otra persona por que se viste diferente, por que es un EMO o pertenezca a otro grupo, te atacan para robarte, por que te confunden con otro delincuente (aquí realmente pasan cosas horribles también, bueno no sé que es peor), pero no por que lleves un arete en la boca, no lo he visto.

Sé de las agresiones que hacen a los transvesti, transexuales, gay y prostitutas, hay una zona donde estos van para prostituirse; otras personas van a molestarlos y llegan a veces a la agresión física, pero no son simples golpecitos van mucho más allá si pueden, pero estos a su vez son también muy agresivos, por lo tanto no se dejan y no son fáciles, esto también lo han controlado un solo un poco.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Efectivamente BB; esta gente sólo los golpea porque son diferentes; y evidentemente yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso. 

Al final de cuentas quien los atacan, también son "diferentes" es deci son punk o dark que no van a lo que dicta la socieda dne general, y mi pregunta es ¿Porqué atacarlos? Si ellos también deben de ser discriminados de alguna manera, tal vez es decir, ellos son diferentes y así como me atacan yo atacaré.
No lo`sé. 

Acerca de mi comentario d ela moda, no me refería que era una moda lo de lso golpes, sino que yo creo qu la gente dice, son adolescentes se visten así al rato se le quita, que aprenda al final de cuantes son golpes d ela vida, pa'que se le quite estarse vistieno así.

Y eso es ¡Lo que muchos piensan!


----------



## Aserolf

La palabra *EMO* es una abreviación de *EMOTIONAL*, así es como se les conoce aquí en USA, pronunciado _"imou"_. 
Los *emokids* son introvertidos, tímidos, muy sensibles, de allí lo de EMOTIONAL; pero ahora se ha convertido en algo como una moda.
Mis hijas me cuentan algo de esto porque yo la verdad me confundo entre _EMOS_ y _GOTHS_.
Pero por si quieren saber algo más de este tema, aquí les dejo un muy buen _link_:
*EMO KIDS*

Saludos!


----------



## chics

¿Quieres decir que, al igual que hicieron en su día los "nerds" (con el día del orgullo friqui, por ejemplo), ahora los chicos tímidos e introvertidos reivindican su forma de ser y se venden como más sensibles que los demás, entre otras cosas? ¿O son otros los que ponen esta etiqueta a algunos adolescentes y luego le mrginan por eso?

Yo no he visto ni oído hablar de agresiones ni nada parecido en España ni en Francia.

Los que hace un tiempo oía que se criticaban y se consideraban chungos son los "latin kings" y, como dice Ernest (por cierto, felicidades por tus 999 aportaciones) aquí en Cataluña los bandos más radicales se solían hacer por motivos políticos (tengo la impresión de que va a menos) y los grupos que se definen más por su aspecto o moda se limitan a cosas como preferir ligar con uno del mismo grupo, por ejemplo (vease la peli "Grease", por ejemplo), pero a la práctica sólo es de boquilla.


----------



## mirx

chics said:


> ¿Quieres decir que, al igual que hicieron en su día los "nerds" (con el día del orgullo friqui, por ejemplo), ahora los chicos tímidos e introvertidos reivindican su forma de ser y se venden como más sensibles que los demás, entre otras cosas? ¿O son otros los que ponen esta etiqueta a algunos adolescentes y luego le mrginan por eso?


 
Sí, son chicos "tímidos y depresivos". Y son muy EMOcionales, lloran fácilmente por cualquier cosa, entonces para muchos se convierten en maricas. Usan vesturio negro, y es aquí cuando los goths y darks dicen que los están denigrando ya que la gente que no conoce a los unos o a los otros, los confunde.

No sé que sean los Latin Kings, pero si te refieres a pandillas o bandas de malvivientes, pues no, eso ya es otra cosa más seria pero también mucho más fácil de prever y controlar.


----------



## mirx

Aserolf said:


> La palabra *EMO* es una abreviación de *EMOTIONAL*, así es como se les conoce aquí en USA, pronunciado _"imou"_.
> Los *emokids* son introvertidos, tímidos, muy sensibles, de allí lo de EMOTIONAL; pero ahora se ha convertido en algo como una moda.
> Mis hijas me cuentan algo de esto porque yo la verdad me confundo entre _EMOS_ y _GOTHS_.
> Pero por si quieren saber algo más de este tema, aquí les dejo un muy buen _link_:
> *EMO KIDS*
> 
> Saludos!


 
¿Tienes alguna idea de cómo son vistos estos niños es los Estados Unidos?

Hasta dónde yo sé, las masas no se han organizado para golpearles pero sí percibí cierto desencanto hacia ellos.


----------



## Aserolf

mirx said:


> ¿Tienes alguna idea de cómo son vistos estos niños es los Estados Unidos?
> 
> Hasta dónde yo sé, las masas no se han organizado para golpearles pero sí percibí cierto desencanto hacia ellos.


 Nunca he sabido que haya pasado algo así, y yo creo que no está tan mal visto ni han hecho tanto escándalo como en México.  
Luego vas a cualquier "mall" y te encuentras tiendas especializadas donde venden todo este tipo de ropa y accesorios, que para mi es dificil pensar en jóvenes queriendo sucidarse o deprimidos pero que tienen gusto por irse de "shopping" o pasear por estos lugares.  Es algo que no entiendo.


----------



## Terry Morti

The Time article sets out the problem in Mexico. While there are occasional attacks on people of differing sub-cultural tribes, we certainly don't have any organised aggression to emos who are seen as a bit soppy, frankly.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> ¿Tienes alguna idea de cómo son vistos estos niños es los Estados Unidos?


 
Bueno tal vez nos ayude a darnos una idea si te das una vuelta por youtube, por ejmeplo ¿No has visto el vieo de ELMO EMO? Es muy graciosos pero en cierta orma te hacer ver como ven los estadounidenses a los EMOS auqnue no es raro que los programas de TV hagan sátiras de lo que sea en EE.UU; te ayuda a ver que los ven como depresivos, que nada les parece, que creen que la vida es injusta (If life is so fair, Why roses have fungs? There's no God, you hear me No God!!) Es parte d elo que dice el ELMO es decir, creo que los ven como un grupo más de adolescentes, que no sabe lo que quiere, igual que en México sólo que los gupos "radicales" son los mismos jóvenes que también andan en la edad de la bronca y el disgusto con todo y todos.


----------



## ryba

Hola:

En Polonia sí que los hay pero son pocos y son mayoritariamente chicas de 11-16 años.

No creo que haya un gran rechazo por parte de la sociedad puesto que no le hacen realmente daño a nadie, no crean colonias ni se drogan en público (como he oído que hacen en México), por lo menos no se oye NADA de eso.

La música que escuchan son bandas como el grupo alemán Tokio Hotel o el grupo polaco Blog27. Entre la gente que sabe algo de ellos hay quienes se ríen de su _look_ / _image _de joven rebelde con mucho _piercing_, flequilla que tapa el ojo, maquillaje negro, y cosas por el estilo pero a nadie se le ocurre hacerles daño, pues son niños y la mayoría, nenas.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## mirx

> ryba
> Hola:
> 
> No creo que haya un gran rechazo por parte de la sociedad puesto que no le hacen realmente daño a nadie, no crean colonias ni se drogan en público (como he oído que hacen en México), por lo menos no se oye NADA de eso.


Yo no sabía esto tampoco, según mi conocimiento de los emos son completamente pacíficos y alejados a cualquier tipo de drogas. Obviamente hablo de los de México.



> a nadie se le ocurre hacerles daño, pues son niños y la mayoría, nenas.


 
Creo que es precisamente por eso que los atacan en México. Son blancos fáciles.


----------



## ryba

Sí, qué horror.

Busqué la fuente donde leí eso de crear colonias y consumir drogas en México:

http://walhez.com/2008/03/sociedad-queretana-contra-emo´s/

"argumentaban que estaban hartos de que esta tribu urbana invadiera de forma constante estos jardines y no dejara la convivencia sana, además de incitar al consumo de drogas."

No sé hasta que punto son ciertos esos argumentos e incluso si lo fuesen, eso no querría decir que la violencia hacia ellos fuera justificada, claro.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ryba said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> No creo que haya un gran rechazo por parte de la sociedad puesto que no le hacen realmente daño a nadie, no crean colonias ni se drogan en público (como he oído que hacen en México), por lo menos no se oye NADA de eso.


 
Ryba i ta habrás dado cuenta la misma página es antiemo, y habla de una protesta antiemo, la verdad es que los EMOS no se caracterizan por ser drogos, no dudo que haya quienes lo hagan, pero no es por ser EMO sino jóven, cuántos skatos, dark, góticos y fresas lo hacen, por ahí no va el asunto


----------



## GONTA

alexacohen said:


> No los hay por mi zona de España.
> 
> Lo que está de moda entre los adolescentes es el estilo gótico, siguiendo (cómo no) a un grupo musical adolescente. Tokio Hotel, se llaman.


 
bueno, en este sitio los califican como EMO a los de tokyo hotel:
http://www.slate.com/id/2176012/

y creo que esa es la cuestión. Es otra moda -como bien han dicho; ni siquiera está bien claro quién es qué. Antes podía decirse que tal era GLAM, dark, etc... pero ahora es más fácil catalogarlo como EMO. 
Yo considero que es parte del derecho de los jovencitos a estar con un grupo. En esa epoca, ¿quien no quiere pertenecer? (aún haciendo estupideces).
Yo no creo que todos se tomen el tiempo de saber los parámetros que tienen que seguir...
Muchos deben ser como los pseudo-bohemios, con su morral, fotos del che, etc. que jamás se toman el tiempo de analizar sus posiciones. A veces sólo es pose.

Mientras no se hagan daño, no entiendo para qué maltratarlos.


----------



## katie_here

There are Emo's in this country too, although I don't know an awful lot about them. Our "soap opera" Television shows usually cover social topics and at the moment one programme is running a story about a boy and girl emo pair, how they are about life (which is very pessimistic, almost depressive), how their family treat them, how people treat them etc. 

There was also this tragic story not so long ago.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lancashire/7291985.stm

I'm not so sure about the difference between Goth and Emo, I'm not so sure it isn't the same thing, but no one should be killed because of what they wear. 



> What intrigues me is, *why this group in particular? *We had punks, darks, darkettos, goths, and a few other and never did this outrage by society happen before. I am not saying goths and the others weren't looked weirdly, or perhpas even discriminated sometimes, but it never got as far as mass-internet-meeting with the sole purpose of lynching -and _actually succeding_-a rather defendless group.


 
I think the advent of the internet is to blame for this. Never has so many young people had such access to each other, than since the internet was invented. 

Groups did meet and battle each other in the past, the mods and rockers being a prime example, but word would have been a lot harder to pass around in those days, whereas now, with all these networking sites, it only takes a split second to inform hundreds of people.


----------



## Xiroi

alexacohen said:


> No los hay por mi zona de España.
> 
> Lo que está de moda entre los adolescentes es el estilo gótico, siguiendo (cómo no) a un grupo musical adolescente. Tokio Hotel, se llaman.


Tokio Hotel son un ejemplo perfecto de emos. Los góticos son más duros. Marilyn Manson, es un ejemplo de gótico que se ha hecho de oro y conocido incluso por los que no siguen el género. 

Es cierto que a nivel de imagen comparten varios rasgos: ropa negra, con algo de morado o blanco como mucho, pelo teñido de negro, palidez y maquillaje tanto para chicos como para las chicas. Todo eso no es una novedad.

Se supone que emo es una evolución de los góticos, pero más blanditos, abiertos a la homo/bisexualidad, en lugar de las tradicionales posturas machistas del rock y del rap, escriben poesía... y luego está ese falso mito de que tienen tendencias suicidas y se autolesionan. El hecho de que lleven a gala ir con los sentimientos por delante hace que les tachen de ñoños depresivos, sobre todo por parte de aquéllos que sólo ven vídeos donde chicas medio desnudas se contonean delante del rapero/rockero de turno, chicas de las que llevan a gala querer salir en Playboy y cuya única aspiración es tener el guardarropa de Paris Hilton.

Los emos no han salido de la nada, de igual manera que los góticos fueron una evolución de la dark wave (onda siniestra en España), que a su vez era una evolución del post-punk.

Es cierto que los emos tienen muy mala prensa pero es que eso de que los medios de comunicación reflejen de manera negativa las nuevas tribus juveniles no es precisamente nuevo. Los grunge unos guarros drogadictos, los punks unos pandilleros peligrosos y agresivos, los hippies y hasta Elvis en su día eran visto como algo terrible. Y que las tribus urbanas se odien entre sí, tampoco es nuevo.


----------

